# Kitty's Waiting Room



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Our Kitty is due June 6th approx. Do you think she is pregnant with twins or triplets....?? This is her second kidding. She is bred with Caprioles The Machine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Twins, she is lovely.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you Pam!! =) I sure hope it's twins! She had twins last year. So that would work well!!

Karen, you aren't going to guess what she is having? You guys have alot more experience than I do!! So what's she havin? =)


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

She carries so low that I haven't been sure this time if it is two. I hope it is! =)


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Bump


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I'd say triplets! She's got a lovely udder coming along.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's beautiful! Can't wait to see her kids.  I say 3 small-ish ones...


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you Victoria and ladysecret!! I am a little worried she could have triplets too. We weighed her yesterday and she has gained at least 50 lbs. I need a better scale. What kind of scale do you use on your farms? Links?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I can't wait to see her kids too Victoria! Thanks for everyone weighing in. 
Any other opinions?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Thank you Victoria and ladysecret!! I am a little worried she could have triplets too. We weighed her yesterday and she has gained at least 50 lbs. I need a better scale. What kind of scale do you use on your farms? Links?


This is the scale we have. https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...bfV40ljPd0SMseLyo6hhvcdiCpTFNNW3vjRoCZf7w_wcB


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you Victoria! Good to know! That is probably what we need to buy at some point. . A couple of my goats are off the 230 lbs my current scale goes to. . It works for the others tho.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is a updated photo. I am not sure what she's waiting for? Lol








She has a huge bag!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

More pix. I don't see how she could be far away from having them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

This is Tami's daughter...thought I'd just give a more detailed update since things have progressed quite a bit today. Besides having a big udder...so big she has to kick it out of the way to lay down...lol...she is standing then laying down then standing again. She stands still with her ears back and hunches her hindquarters which I am guessing are contractions...? She is eating but I just noticed she is starting to leak foggy/clear goop. Mucus plug? We think it could be tonight...not sure! She is also grinding her teeth a lot and not really eating. Guess on how many hours she has left? Lol she also is talking a bunch...more than usual


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like it is going to be a long night for you guys!


----------



## NewGoatMommy (Apr 14, 2015)

Iv been thinking about this post. I made plans to jump on her and check for progress updates after I watched like Bryan perform at the cmt awards. Hope all is well. Keep us posted


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is photo. She's starting to push.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your support!! Hoping this all goes well. Babies are kicking on her tailbone is that normal??


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Has white goop streaming from her lady parts.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

How long does the phase of white goop from lady parts and laying down and pushing then getting up and then laying down and pushing last usually. Wasn't sure when I should be concerned. Wait time. Advice??


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

She's been doing this the past half hr I think.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

How's it going?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Almost have a baby I think.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks good so far, call me if you need support. I'll teach you how to ease her a bit.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

The water sack popped. No baby yet. Thanks Jill! Yes I will call if we need advice. I think all is ok so far. Is it ok for the sack to pop and then no baby yet? She is sniffing where it popped and thinking its her baby. Talking to it. Lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

The sack before the baby. Not sure what it's called.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

She's getting big kicks in her tail bone! Is that ok?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

We can see the kicks.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's fine, let me know when you see feet before everything gets jammed tight.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok. No feet yet


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

How long before we get worried after the blood sac popped? Not seeing anything yet. Thought baby should come quick after the blood sac??


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It can take 15 or 20 minutes, you should be able to feel where the kid is in her tail head.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Meg says she can feel that. But it's been awhile. So just not sure what we should do. Meg's just going to feel inside to see if baby's there. She's pushing off and on. She's tired.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The sac of waters is just a barrier. If she's slowing to rest she can do that.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok thank you Jill!! Meg felt a sac. So will wait a bit longer.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Make sure she feels which way the toes are pointing. If she feels a nose and feet, double check the feet.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

All she felt was the edge of a bubble. Didn't feel feet. But wasn't looking for them. Just feeling for something


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Still fine...


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok thank you!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

T


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks good, perfectly normal. How far apart are the contractions?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh thank you for letting us know. 3-4 min apart we think


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

2-3 min apart we think


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Doing good...

Do you want to treat her as a meat goat dam or a pet as she delivers?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

She's a pet. She got up and now contractions aren't close together.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Meg checked her again and bubble is right near the opening. She said the bubble was so tight but couldn't feel anything else. Didn't want to pop it.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No don't pop it, let her rest a bit...Still fine. 
I knew she was a pet, there' a couple tricks to make it easier once she's going again. Starting to time now...


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

She is pushing but they are sporadic contractions. Should I call our vet tech who can come and help?? Not sure when to call someone.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She's positioning, nothing I've heard is abnormal yet. Give her 15 minutes.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

From now.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I texted our vet tech friend who is taking a final exam right now. She will be here within 45 min prob. I can text her if something were to happen and we wouldn't need her. But covering bases.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

15 minutes, what's going on?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

No progress. Don't know what to do. Vet tech will be here in 40 or 30 min


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Is her cervix fully dilated?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

She's already on her way here. Not progressing.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't know about cervixes


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's the doughnut shaped organ that the sack is jammed through. It should be wide enough to stick a large fisted hand through or bigger, usually bigger in a boer. If it is not dilated you need to massage it open with massaging circles and firm stretches and then get that kid straightened out.


----------



## Jasmar (Mar 28, 2015)

Praying for you guys. I hope she does well


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Guess you didn't want to know how to ease the labor and make it a bit easier for her after all :lol:


----------



## Jasmar (Mar 28, 2015)

*So cute!!* congratulations :-D


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Congratulations! So....what happened in between not progressing and kids?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I discovered a while ago that people forget that there are real people on the other side of their computer...
Goathiker program off :lol:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

lol sorry guys! So the first one was breech (a traditional buckling), second (10lb red doeling) was tangled with the third (traditional doeling). We would not have gotten them out on our own. So glad we had help. All have eaten and seem to be doing fine. Keeping an eye on them through the rest of the night. Mom is doing great too. The traditional doeling has a week knee though. Should we be splinting it with something? Ideas? Can get pics in morning. Signing off for now


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

She was not progressing. We have a vet tech that has drawn blood for us last fall. She was in a night class. Came over after she was done. The boy was breech. We wouldn't have been able to deal with that. This being our first time. So she pulled them for us. We gave mama a penicillin shot. Nutradrench and molasses water. Gave her a b complex shot too. Babies had Bose and Nutradrench. And colostrum. Not sure what else to be doing.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry Jill we knew you guys were probably here still. But had the vet tech here taking out our wethers stitches and had triplets and mama to deal with too. As well as very tired family members. I am in the barn on first shift this am. 

We have a little girl who's leg doesn't look good. What do we do?? It is bent sort of. We taped it but it's still not straight.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

We weren't ignoring you guys just had a ton going on. Sorry.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm gonna try to get some sleep. Will see.


----------



## NewGoatMommy (Apr 14, 2015)

So happy everything turned out well and u got three beautiful kids!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you. Pics later.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Three boers in a blanket. They were cold this am. So my blanket was theirs!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> We weren't ignoring you guys just had a ton going on. Sorry.


No worries. I always wonder how a few people post and deliver goats at the same time time. I couldn't do that! I knew you had other things to do. I shouldn't have been asking questions!:laugh: Glad it all worked out. :stars:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## NewGoatMommy (Apr 14, 2015)

I wanna snuggle in a blanket with baby goats lol


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Here they are this morning  everyone's doing well. What should I do with the one who has a weak knee? Splint with cardboard?


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Awe, so cute!

I don't have any suggestions except maybe wait and see on the one. He may have been a bit tangled up or in an awkward position and just needs a little time. Someone with more experience may have a better idea.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

YAY! Congratulations!!! They are beautiful!!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you!!! Thank you too for the help with our little ones leg. Appreciate your help!

Have a great day!
Tami


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you all for the help you gave us through Kitty's birth.....they are all doing well today! We appreciate you all! Have a great day!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Take a picture of her standing so we can see what you mean with the leg issue. I had a kid with kind of bowed legs at birth and by 4 days they were straight and fine. I did nothing. You have to be really careful splint ing a kid this young because their bones grow really fast so you don't want to constrict anything or you may do more harm then good.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Her leg is just fine now  thx guys


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Great news


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

congrats! wonderful outcome...beautiful babies!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

More pics


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What beauties!! So cute!!


----------

